# Oil smell from heat



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello all I am getting like a burning oil smell through the heating system after driving. There are no visible leaks around the valve cover , oil cap, filter, drain plug etc. I'm thinking it may be the turbo??.. Anyone else have a similar issue before I demonstrate this to the dealer. Btw 2012 eco 1500 miles


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I gotta ask. Are you sure that it's oil? The factory fill in the Cruze is a synthetic blend oil and synthetics have a different odor than "dino" oil. Do you smell the burned oil smell at the back of the car? Also, are you sure it's not the Dexos based grease that was used in the HVAC ducting? This is the "antifreeze" type odor that Chevy has just released a fix for. When your engine is cold, remove the surge tank cap and take a whiff. If your nose says it's similar to what you smell inside the cabin, it may not be the engine oil. Best thing to do is contact GM and get an incident open and then head to a Chevy dealer's service department.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Cruzes HVAC system will smell like hot plastic for a few thousand miles. As will the exhaust system. 

I helped alleviate my smell a bit by rolling down the windows and blasting the heater on full speed on the highway. 

Burning oil is a very distinct smell and would only be smelled when sitting still. Otherwise, airflow around the car would carry that smell away. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> The Cruzes HVAC system will smell like hot plastic for a few thousand miles. As will the exhaust system.
> 
> I helped alleviate my smell a bit by rolling down the windows and blasting the heater on full speed on the highway.
> 
> ...


It does not matter if the temp is cool or hot, It does it after driving when you come to a stop or idle, if recirculate is on, smell is gone.... What is weird is I cannot get a whiff of it under the hood. I am going to take it to the local dealer and have them come outside when I arrive so they can smell the odor. It def smells like oil/ exhaust ... My sister just purchased a 2013 and there is no such odor as I wanted to compare to make sure it wasn't a break in thing. 

I hope they can figure out what's causing the issue, otherwise ill go back to driving my 2000 monte with 178k on it that never let me down lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i have same issue. havent brought it in yet. there is another thread on this if you use the search feature on the site.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

jdubb11 said:


> i have same issue. havent brought it in yet. there is another thread on this if you use the search feature on the site.


Im taking it in this Tuesday, the service writer stuck his head in the car and said he could smell the oil smell also , we shall see what is to be found


----------



## bub (Mar 8, 2013)

This is most likely the "burning smell/plastic smell/antifreeze-like smell" that quite a few posters have had, including me. They have recently come out with a TSB on it. Search on it and you'll find it. I'm going to be checking with my dealer on it.

Alan


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like they found plastic on the Cat Conv. Most likely from the recall that the dealer I purchased it from did.....They cleaned the top of the converter and smell is gone! Weird how it didn't smell outside.


----------

